
‘Zoom-Bombing’ Hijacks Online Class Meetings in Massachusetts, FBI Warns - dsr12
https://boston.cbslocal.com/2020/03/30/zoom-zoombombing-hack-security-tips/
======
mtmail
related "Trolls break into meetings on Zoom"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22742565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22742565)

